# Axe Palace Ibanez RG8 run



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

I asked The Axe Palace on their Facebook post for the cherry blossom 6 and 7s and they said they could do it if more people jumped on it! @Hollowway 

Anyone want to help me out? 


https://axepalace.com/ibz-rgr752fm-wcb.html#.WnoFyKinGUk- 7 string but simialr specs I would assume.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okay axe palace confirmed for me!


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

If you want to get @Hollowway's attention make it a maple fret board.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> If you want to get @Hollowway's attention make it a maple fret board.


 He was already interested in the 7 version


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mods can you change title to to Axe Palace Prestige Limited Run RG852. I wasn't specific enough


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> He was already interested in the 7 version



Oh my bad  I just knew he was talking about wanting a pink 8 with a maple board in another thread.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> Oh my bad  I just knew he was talking about wanting a pink 8 with a maple board in another thread.



Well I’m asking Axe Palace if they can make that change. If they can it might help attract more people. Help me share the news?


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well I’m asking Axe Palace if they can make that change. If they can it might help attract more people. Help me share the news?



If I hadn't just bought an 8 (literally this morning) I would be down for one of these as well. However, if I see someone who is looking for an 8 I'll definitely mention this.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> If I hadn't just bought an 8 (literally this morning) I would be down for one of these as well. However, if I see someone who is looking for an 8 I'll definitely mention this.


Lol I ordered a prestige RG852MPB with upgraded hipshot bridge Monday. I just really want this cherry blossom finish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol I ordered a prestige RG852MPB with upgraded hipshot bridge Monday. I just really want this cherry blossom finish.


jesus dude don't you have like 4 guitars on order right now


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus dude don't you have like 4 guitars on order right now



Yes. 

I'm not married. Nuff said. 

I also budgeted hardcore and sold off most of my old gear.


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol I ordered a prestige RG852MPB with upgraded hipshot bridge Monday. I just really want this cherry blossom finish.



The one on eBay that had the clip lock strap?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> The one on eBay that had the clip lock strap?


 Yep got it on reverb for 200 dollars off


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah, I’m reluctant to have that dark rosewood FB. But BEM would be glorious! And, at the risk of everyone yelling at me, does Ibanez have any 8 string Edge trems? That would be suuuuper cool. If not, I’d go for a Gibraltar or hipshot style bridge. But keep that fat add ugly edge fixed 8 bridge off.


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Yep got it on reverb for 200 dollars off



Nice! I did basically the same thing with the 2228 I bought today but I didn't get as much off as you. I was seriously considering that one that you got then it disappeared. Now I know where it went.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> Nice! I did basically the same thing with the 2228 I bought today but I didn't get as much off as you. I was seriously considering that one that you got then it disappeared. Now I know where it went.



Yeah I’ll be posting a NGD soon. I have a belated one I’ve been meaning to do too.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

And Axe Palace lowered the number to 10 interested. So who’s on board?


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 6, 2018)

What would the price be?


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I’m reluctant to have that dark rosewood FB. But BEM would be glorious! And, at the risk of everyone yelling at me, does Ibanez have any 8 string Edge trems? That would be suuuuper cool. If not, I’d go for a Gibraltar or hipshot style bridge. But keep that fat add ugly edge fixed 8 bridge off.



Honestly that's part of the reason I wanted a 2228 over an 852. I have heard good things about them and I like the feel of a Floyd/Edge bridge under my hand (plus fine tuners are great) but hate when it's floating. That's the main reason I want to try out the new Mick Thomson Jacksons.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> Honestly that's part of the reason I wanted a 2228 over an 852. I have heard good things about them and I like the feel of a Floyd/Edge bridge under my hand (plus fine tuners are great) but hate when it's floating. That's the main reason I want to try out the new Mick Thomson Jacksons.



They'd probably do gibraltar as it is standard/ 


Mattykoda said:


> What would the price be?



They only said 500 deposit right now. Need 10 before they order. I can find out the full price.

I'll edit original post with updates when I get them guys!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2018)

You know what would be cool, is to buy the 852 MpB, then send it to someone like GMW, have him strip the finish, and refinish it as a pink burst. I would almost be a cherry blossom look, with that burl. How hot would that be?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You know what would be cool, is to buy the 852 MpB, then send it to someone like GMW, have him strip the finish, and refinish it as a pink burst. I would almost be a cherry blossom look, with that burl. How hot would that be?


stealing that pink burl idea


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You know what would be cool, is to buy the 852 MpB, then send it to someone like GMW, have him strip the finish, and refinish it as a pink burst. I would almost be a cherry blossom look, with that burl. How hot would that be?





KnightBrolaire said:


> stealing that pink burl idea


Yes that'd be hot also Axe Palace said maple boards are a yes. They also said Gilbraltar bridge.

I can get them to do a mockup of it for us with maple.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You know what would be cool, is to buy the 852 MpB, then send it to someone like GMW, have him strip the finish, and refinish it as a pink burst. I would almost be a cherry blossom look, with that burl. How hot would that be?


 Who's GMW?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 7, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Who's GMW?



http://www.gmwguitars.com/

Follow him on FB, if you're on there. He does these INSANE rehabs of instruments, where they look like complete CS versions when he's done.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> http://www.gmwguitars.com/
> 
> Follow him on FB, if you're on there. He does these INSANE rehabs of instruments, where they look like complete CS versions when he's done.


 Definitely will! Think on that run. I'm trying to see if Axe Palace will put up a sale ad like the 6 and 7 for it


----------



## teqnick (Feb 7, 2018)

Ahh, i wish these had maple boards, i'd be sold. Subbed to see what happens


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2018)

teqnick said:


> Ahh, i wish these had maple boards, i'd be sold. Subbed to see what happens



They said yes to maple boards. I'm going to talk them into a mockup and sale spot on the site tomorrow.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 7, 2018)

Good luck, as these look very nice. I'd LOVE one, and was even considering going for one of the 7's, but there's zero chance of that now. Bought my fiance a Vive and myself a Schecter A-8 so I'm tapped out for any relevant disposable income.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 7, 2018)

curious here myself


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys. Yes I'd be happy to make an 8-string version of our existing Wild Cherry Blossom 6 and 7-string limited runs happen, if theres interest in doing so. Ibanez makes us order a minimum of 12 of them to do something custom, so I'd need 8-10 dudes committing to it in order to make it happen


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Hi guys. Yes I'd be happy to make an 8-string version of our existing Wild Cherry Blossom 6 and 7-string limited runs happen, if theres interest in doing so. Ibanez makes us order a minimum of 12 of them to do something custom, so I'd need 8-10 dudes committing to it in order to make it happen



I’m down of course. I really think a mock up would sell most people though.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I’m down of course. I really think a mock up would sell most people though.



We have mockups of the 6 and 7 already, wouldn't take much imagination to picture it as an 8  I can get a mockup made once theres more serious interest. The Ibanez guys did the mockups for us.

PS: I'd appreciate not outright copying my idea and having another company make it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> We have mockups of the 6 and 7 already, wouldn't take much imagination to picture it as an 8  I can get a mockup made once theres more serious interest. The Ibanez guys did the mockups for us.
> 
> PS: I'd appreciate not outright copying my idea and having another company make it



I need to get some more concrete interest in this then.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> We have mockups of the 6 and 7 already, wouldn't take much imagination to picture it as an 8  I can get a mockup made once theres more serious interest. The Ibanez guys did the mockups for us.
> 
> PS: I'd appreciate not outright copying my idea and having another company make it



I'd never copy your idea for another company. Other than to say I'm literally looking at every possible option to get pink guitars.  Even my Quake is a pink to purple burst!


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 8, 2018)

Can we get a price?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> We have mockups of the 6 and 7 already, wouldn't take much imagination to picture it as an 8  I can get a mockup made once theres more serious interest. The Ibanez guys did the mockups for us.
> 
> PS: I'd appreciate not outright copying my idea and having another company make it



Nick, does Schecter do runs? It would be cool to get a Hellraiser C-8 with Floyd in the pink instead of black cherry!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 8, 2018)

If you guys need that extra man to make up numbers (and @zimbloth is willing to store a guitar until I work out how to get it back from the states), I'm happy to jump in for the 8.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2018)

Vyn said:


> If you guys need that extra man to make up numbers (and @zimbloth is willing to store a guitar until I work out how to get it back from the states), I'm happy to jump in for the 8.



Sweet! You don't happen to have 7 more friends or siblings, do you?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Sweet! You don't happen to have 7 more friends or siblings, do you?



Well that's 3? I think if @zimbloth put a sales page on their site with a mockup, we could probably share the ever living shit out of it and get a few more!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 9, 2018)

+1 for pricing / mock-up


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

mphsc said:


> +1 for pricing / mock-up


 Maybe we could get someone good with photoshop on here to do it!


----------



## ExileMetal (Feb 9, 2018)

Wouldn’t this be the first reverse headstock Ibanez 8 string?

Seems like it would have a lot of differences from the normal run model; no trem, different pups, maple neck..?

I’m a big Ibanez guy and I was personally looking for a 7 with trem this year, but there are 3-4 unannounced runs I’m waiting for before I make my decision. This guitar in the 7 is towards the top of the list already, and I think giving this one a maple neck would make it a bit too close to the MPB for me (though you shouldn’t let my opinion matter if enough people want that option).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

ExileMetal said:


> Wouldn’t this be the first reverse headstock Ibanez 8 string?
> 
> Seems like it would have a lot of differences from the normal run model; no trem, different pups, maple neck..?



A basic rg852 has normal 8 string headstock. Gibraltar bridge, dimarzio paf and maple with wenge neck


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

It’s based off the original RG852 with passive pickups


----------



## ExileMetal (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> It’s based off the original RG852 with passive pickups



Yeah, sorry. You just mentioned it was similar to the other AP run, which is rev headstock.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2018)

Ibanez did the mockups for us on the 6 and 7-string version. I'd have to pay someone to do an 8-string mockup for us, which I don't mind doing if theres enough interest, unless someone wants to volunteer (if so, email me).


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Maybe we could get someone good with photoshop on here to do it!


I can give it a go if you want.
I need to know what you need though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

lewis said:


> I can give it a go if you want.
> I need to know what you need though.


This but 8 string and with a maple board and normal 8 string headstock.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> View attachment 59072
> 
> This but 8 string and with a maple board and normal 8 string headstock.


you mean the 4x4 headstock?
or an 8 inline?


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

@r3tr0sp3ct1v3







Apologies its not the same size as the above image. It should have been but I never realised until afterwards that it had saved smaller and had already closed photoshop down. Sorry about that.
Hope this is good enough


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

lewis said:


> @r3tr0sp3ct1v3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway you could do the gilbraltar bridge?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

lewis said:


> @r3tr0sp3ct1v3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2018)

@r3tr0sp3ct1v3


----------



## skmanga (Feb 9, 2018)

lewis said:


> @r3tr0sp3ct1v3



That thing needs some white hardware and pickup covers!


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 9, 2018)

Lo-Pro 8? 

...I'll believe it when i see it...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> Lo-Pro 8?
> 
> ...I'll believe it when i see it...


Lol no the correct one is the fixed bridge one


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 9, 2018)

Attempt #3, price?


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 10, 2018)

lewis said:


> @r3tr0sp3ct1v3


Damn, this looks solid


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mattykoda said:


> Attempt #3, price?



Don't know. @zimbloth help us mane]


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

Has Ibanez ever done a production 8 string trem? I don't remember them doing one, but I would love one.

EDIT: I mean, I know that this mockup is supposed to be with a Gibraltar bridge, but I would still love an 8 trem. They're so rare that I just think it would help with sales (and be super cool!).


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

We thinking of taking the dots out for the actual run? (No need to re-render the image on my account, though, Lewis! But thanks for doing the work on it!)


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> We thinking of taking the dots out for the actual run? (No need to re-render the image on my account, though, Lewis! But thanks for doing the work on it!)


you are welcome dude.
Hope you guys go for it and I will keep an eye on the progress.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> We thinking of taking the dots out for the actual run? (No need to re-render the image on my account, though, Lewis! But thanks for doing the work on it!)



Bare maple for days. This is getting more and more pornographic by the post.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah, we still don't have a price, but hopefully Nick can get something together. And I'd LOVE for this to be premium, and not prestige, because saving a few hundred dollars would be awesome!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, we still don't have a price, but hopefully Nick can get something together. And I'd LOVE for this to be premium, and not prestige, because saving a few hundred dollars would be awesome!



To be honest I've thought about this a lot because I've only got Indo Ibanez's in my current line-up and I'm pretty happy with those. Went into the dealer yesterday to try out a Prestige because it's been ages since I've played one. I'm happy to pay the extra coin for Prestige now xD


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 10, 2018)

Was thinking of saying I'd be in for the run when I saw the deposit amount, but once I checked how much the six and seven string runs were ($1800 all in?) I think I'll have to say I'm out. I'll definitely keep monitoring this thread once a price gets posted and potentially just keep living vicariously through you all.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> We thinking of taking the dots out for the actual run? (No need to re-render the image on my account, though, Lewis! But thanks for doing the work on it!)



Pfft I would like a vine of life


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Pfft I would like a vine of life



Whoa! I would be totally down with that! Just no dots.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Man a vine of life would be amazing.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Man a vine of life would be amazing.



I can't tell if Nick is actually considering this, or if he's like a parent standing back watching two 10 year olds trying to make a time machine in the garage, not wanting to ruin the fantasy.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I can't tell if Nick is actually considering this, or if he's like a parent standing back watching two 10 year olds trying to make a time machine in the garage, not wanting to ruin the fantasy.


Probably the latter. I wonder if Kevin will do a vine of life


----------



## Vyn (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Man a vine of life would be amazing.



This is probably just me nit-picking but unless it's coming with the j-custom logo on the headstock I don't think it'd suit a vine of life. That's always signified high end Ibanez.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2018)

Vyn said:


> This is probably just me nit-picking but unless it's coming with the j-custom logo on the headstock I don't think it'd suit a vine of life. That's always signified high end Ibanez.



Stop, you’re making the Jem Jr blush!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 11, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Stop, you’re making the Jem Jr blush!



I know Ibanez need an entry level JEM for sales but the fact that thing exists is disgusting haha


----------



## lewis (Feb 11, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> We thinking of taking the dots out for the actual run? (No need to re-render the image on my account, though, Lewis! But thanks for doing the work on it!)





Vyn said:


> Bare maple for days. This is getting more and more pornographic by the post.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Pfft I would like a vine of life





Hollowway said:


> Whoa! I would be totally down with that! Just no dots.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Man a vine of life would be amazing.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Probably the latter. I wonder if Kevin will do a vine of life



I got bored.....


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2018)

Holy crap, we have a winner! 99% sure we will never be lucky enough to have that, but good lord that's sexy!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 11, 2018)

...I take back my comments earlier, holy fuck. That. Is. Porn.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 11, 2018)

Now put the lo-pro back on it!!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2018)

lewis said:


> I got bored.....



Yo @zimbloth Can you price these? WE will love you forever


----------



## cardinal (Feb 13, 2018)

The blank board is pretty sweet looking. I’m somewhat tempted. I’d probably immediately send it off to be routed for a top-mount Floyd 8, though.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 14, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Yo @zimbloth Can you price these? WE will love you forever



We might be waiting a while (which is perfectly fine). I'd imagine dealers would be still trawling through enquiries from NAMM and other post NAMM shenanigans. In the meantime, it would be best to see if it's possible at all to sure up more people on the bandwagon. Even if this thing is $2.5k USD base (arbitrary figure pulled out of my arse) people will still be down with it because it's a killer looking guitar. Heck I'm consulting the bank to see if I can afford this AND one of the 7s ha.


----------



## sezna (Feb 14, 2018)

I would sell anything to get an 8 string that looks like that. Oh my god. The vine. Oh. Sweet mercy. 


somebody hold me


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2018)

I just talked with Nick. No way Ibanez will do the vine of life. Sigh. I just asked them if they're OK with the BEM FB, though. Did we already get confirmation on that?


----------



## Vyn (Feb 15, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I just talked with Nick. No way Ibanez will do the vine of life. Sigh. I just asked them if they're OK with the BEM FB, though. Did we already get confirmation on that?



Just re-read the thread, bare maple fretboard not confirmed in writing. Worth getting confirmation


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Just re-read the thread, bare maple fretboard not confirmed in writing. Worth getting confirmation



OK, cool. We'll see if anyone else on here has any confirmation from Nick, otherwise I'll see if he answers my latest message on FB.


----------



## sezna (Feb 15, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I just talked with Nick. No way Ibanez will do the vine of life.


_why don't they give us what we want
_
edit: there's at least ten sales guaranteed from this forum. ten is enough right?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2018)

I would think they’d hit 10 easily, but a lot of us are kind of waiting for a price ball park.


----------



## lewis (Feb 15, 2018)

sezna said:


> _why don't they give us what we want
> _
> edit: there's at least ten sales guaranteed from this forum. ten is enough right?


Thats likely where they go wrong. Do they actually listen to to the market and do research?.
Or do they just churn out what they think people want?.
I think its the latter personally.

If this one thread generated this interest, think what an entire official announcement from Ibanez would do to garner interest?
End of the day most of their 8 strings look boring as shit. Alot of dudes mod them to not look so average.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think we need 10 deposits before he will order. No inlays would be best imo. Gilbraltar bridge instead of edge III FX.

If you don’t like that bridge there is a replacement version on the market


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 15, 2018)

wish I had the cash to spare for this.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> wish I had the cash to spare for this.



Well lucky by the time we get this going, you'll probably have some


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well lucky by the time we get this going, you'll probably have some


I'm standing by eagerly for that precise reason.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2018)

With the JEM inlay and the trem, I'd have a hard time saying no to that, but since Ibanez won't do the inlay on a non-JEM and the trem does not exist, and since this is likely going to be well over $2k without any of that fancy stuff, I, personally, have to pass. 

Best of luck with this!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2018)

Nick said yes to the BEM FB. Next stop: Pricing. This is going to be the big one for most of us.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2018)

They don't do Prestiges with Vine of Life inlays, and for every person who thinks the Vines are awesome, theres another person who would say "if only it had a blank fingerboard id buy this". I think a Prestige 8 in WCB with a maple board is damn sweet enough, right?? 

Anyways Ibanez is notoriously slow with communication. I am currently awaiting final pricing on some other Axe Palace runs I've scheduled for later in 2018, hopefully after they get back to me on that they'll have pricing on this theoretical 8 idea  

I should also point out that we don't need 10 deposits to make it happen. While that would be nice certainly, I think we could make it happen with a few less than that. 8 would be a good number. This is just for our own security, as sometimes Ibanez will force us to take 12 or even 20 of these things and I wouldn't want to get stuck with a ton of niche 8-strings you know?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 15, 2018)

^sweet. Definitely let us know! I’d love to get this off the ground!


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 28, 2018)

Just a bump to see if there was any progress.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 28, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Just a bump to see if there was any progress.


None yet sadly


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2018)

nothing yet. ibanez has been quite slow, per usual.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 2, 2018)

Found out recently that I get a nice bonus if my company pulls enough monthly revenue so here's hoping that coincides with this run happening.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok I finally heard back from Ibanez. An 8-string version of our Wild Cherry Blossom run could be done, the price would be $1999 and they could get it done by December.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Ok I finally heard back from Ibanez. An 8-string version of our Wild Cherry Blossom run could be done, the price would be $1999 and they could get it done by December.


thats amazing news.

Is that blank fretboard? Or with vine inlay?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 29, 2018)

lewis said:


> thats amazing news.
> 
> Is that blank fretboard? Or with vine inlay?



They don't do vine inlays on Prestiges. It could be blank or off-set dots.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> They don't do vine inlays on Prestiges. It could be blank or off-set dots.


ah shame.

Still, either of those options are fine anyhow.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 3, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Ok I finally heard back from Ibanez. An 8-string version of our Wild Cherry Blossom run could be done, the price would be $1999 and they could get it done by December.



Just confirming that this would be with the maple board or the rosewood board?

@Hollowway it's possible!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 3, 2018)

@zimbloth I think we should hold a vote of blank maple or offset.

+1 for black maple


----------



## cardinal (Sep 5, 2018)

Blast from the past. Was there ever a run/sign up for this?


----------



## Vyn (Sep 5, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Blast from the past. Was there ever a run/sign up for this?



Nah, never went ahead. I think there was only 3-4 of us in total and the minimum for a run is 10-12 units from memory. That being said the 6 and 7 string versions did go ahead.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Nah, never went ahead. I think there was only 3-4 of us in total and the minimum for a run is 10-12 units from memory. That being said the 6 and 7 string versions did go ahead.



Yeah the 6 and 7-string runs sold out and are completed (I've seen pics of completed guitars anyways), the 8-string one can be done in the future but its going to take at least 6-8 commitments.


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 10, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the 6 and 7-string runs sold out and are completed (I've seen pics of completed guitars anyways), the 8-string one can be done in the future but its going to take at least 6-8 commitments.


A bit off topic, so I apologize in advance, but is there any chance of doing either the Cherry Blossom or the Transparent Aqua again in the future?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> A bit off topic, so I apologize in advance, but is there any chance of doing either the Cherry Blossom or the Transparent Aqua again in the future?



Yeah if people want to jump on another run of them, I'm happy to do it. We're going to announce our next Ibanez 7 run in the coming days, stay tuned to our social media pages.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 12, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah if people want to jump on another run of them, I'm happy to do it. We're going to announce our next Ibanez 7 run in the coming days, stay tuned to our social media pages.



Will keep an eye out. I'm still kicking myself I missed the Cherry Blossom 7.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, I didn’t do the WCB 7, but I may still pick one up used in the future. I’d prefer a maple FB, but I love the pink!

And I’m down for an 8 string run if one ever materializes. I still think it would be epic to do an 8 string with trem run, but no one (except Schecter) has a CNC program for the Floyd, so I haven’t been able to get any individual luthiers to go for it, and Ibanez sure as hell won’t.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 12, 2018)

Would love an trem; I would absolutely be on board for that. 

I ordered a custom Schecter 8 with a Floyd and they seem surprisingly flummoxed by it. I’m not sure the custom shop builders have used one before despite the Korean Hellraisers using them.


----------



## khanate7 (Sep 14, 2018)

If somehow you guys can get this done with a single bridge humbucker im in. Fuck id buy two.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 14, 2018)

That’s that problem, I think. It’s too hard to get consensus on the specs. I’d ideally prefer a plain natural mahogany body and maple board with two hums. Others probably want that laminate top in pink or some other color. And then there’s what pickups etc. 

$2k actually is a pretty good price, I think, but my eye starts to stray a bit as the specs wander from my ideal, which I think is true for everyone.


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 14, 2018)

khanate7 said:


> If somehow you guys can get this done with a single bridge humbucker im in. Fuck id buy two.


I never really understood the whole bridge only setup. Why not just use bridge only and never touch the switch? It's exactly how I use guitars with HSH setups. I never use the middle pickup so I just lower it and ignore it being there. It's also way too niche of a thing to happen for a run.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I never really understood the whole bridge only setup. Why not just use bridge only and never touch the switch? It's exactly how I use guitars with HSH setups. I never use the middle pickup so I just lower it and ignore it being there. It's also way too niche of a thing to happen for a run.


yeah for real. If they couldn't get enough people for an already niche 8 string run, there's no way they'd get enough for a 1 pickup or FR loaded version.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2018)

RGD 7 with reverse headstock? Why yes: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...desert-yellow-flat-via-the-axe-palace.331872/


----------



## I play music (Sep 14, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I never really understood the whole bridge only setup. Why not just use bridge only and never touch the switch? It's exactly how I use guitars with HSH setups. I never use the middle pickup so I just lower it and ignore it being there. It's also way too niche of a thing to happen for a run.


A pickup causes magnetic pull on the strings if you use it or not. And that means less sustain. So if you don't want to use a pickup it's better to not have it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay bumping this. Who wants to try and do this? I think we need like 10. Maybe we can change the colors and stuff


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 4, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Okay bumping this. Who wants to try and do this? I think we need like 10. Maybe we can change the colors and stuff



Im up for whatever you guys want.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 4, 2018)

zimbloth said:


> Im up for whatever you guys want.



Do you think Ibanez would do a road flare red rg852 with pickguard and maple board?


----------



## stinkoman (Dec 6, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Do you think Ibanez would do a road flare red rg852 with pickguard and maple board?



I can't jump in and say I would def buy one if they did a run,but that would be pretty hot


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd be down to discuss specs on an 8. I'm extremely pleased with my limited RG7.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Well guys let's do this then. I also think we should extend this to 6 and 7 string to make it less of an extended range section of SSO and more of a SSO as a whole. Obviously we can make a SSO sig. We just have to be within the parameters. @zimbloth This will make the job easier. 

I would imagine we can't diverge too much from the initial products these are based on. S5528 and the RG852
Should we do a S model or a RG? I vote S because I love the thinness

Body woods(that ibanez does): Basswood/mahogany/ ash

Top woods: Poplar burl, quilted maple, flamed maple. Or none and just do solid colors

Neck: 5 maple walnut with maple stripes. Hopefully we could get them to do 5 wenge with mahogany stripes

Ebony fretboard or birdseye maple?

Pickups: I vote passive routes. Honestly just chuck dimarzios in and people can change accordingly. 

The bridge will probably be the standard Gilbraltar

Black hardware

Finish? I really vote

Blue Space burst: 


Nova Burst:



Doom Burst:



Blue denim like burst



Let me know your thoughts guys! I will probably be making a youtube video series about this to try and get it off the ground. 

And be realistic with specs. I doubt ibanez would design a tremolo for us. Nor would they bring back a bridge like the Edge Fx


----------



## cardinal (Dec 6, 2018)

I would be strongly tempted by an RG852AHMAWD or an RG852 in the tri-fade burst like the Apex100 (maple board, white pickguard, and an alder body in the tri-fade burst would be killer IMHO). Personally, I'm definitely out if there's some odd burst going on, but maybe there'd be an easier time getting others on board. Certainly other people seem to like those finishes.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok: ignore any of my preferences here l. I have to bow out if this is happening soon. I just gave the green light for a different build and can’t have this much stuff going at once.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Dec 6, 2018)

I agree on a lot of retro's points.

Personally, I'd vote RG 8 string. Mahogany body, flamed maple top. I would prefer to avoid purple doom burst as that's how my RG7 is finished. It looks amazing so wouldn't be the end of the world, but variety is the spice of life! That blue space burst looks amazing, I'd love that paired with an ebony board. Blank or offset dots, either of those works for me. For that colour I'd vote chrome hardware. Black looks cheap to me? Gibraltar hardtail is a fantastic bridge, works for me, as well as direct mounted passive pups. As you say, they can be changed for personal taste. The Dimarzio PAF7s they put in my RG7 are actually really great, though, if anyone doubts them.

I'm probably stating the obvious but for that price I'd hope for a graphite nut and stainless steel frets.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 7, 2018)

I think we should go in stages with a poll. We need at least 1 people on board. RG or S?


----------



## ExileMetal (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm always tempted by RGs.

With that said, you may want to wait. NAMM is only a short while away, and it seems likely the RG852MPB is going away. Will it be replaced? We'll see, but that makes it harder to want to commit to something like this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 7, 2018)

If I was still into ibanezes I'd jump in on the road flare red/rg550 inspired 8 string.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Dec 7, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I think we should go in stages with a poll. We need at least 1 people on board. RG or S?



Fair enough. I vote RG.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Do you think Ibanez would do a road flare red rg852 with pickguard and maple board?



Yes until you brought up the pick guard, highly unlikely. But Road Flare Red with maple board would be easy.


----------

